# Official Game Thread: Golden State @ Chicago EST 8:30pm CSN-CHI NBALP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>







*VS*









*Golden State (11-23) (3-14 on road) @ Chicago Bulls (13-18) (9-9 at home)









United Center, Monday January 10th, 2005
Golden State @ Chicago EST 8:30pm CSN-CHI / FSN NBALP*





































*Hofstra-5'11-CLAXTON <> Indiana-6'7-CHEANEY <> Duke-6'9-DUNLEAVY <> NotreDame-6'11-MURPHY <> UConn-6'10-ROBINSON*

*VS* 





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Duke-6'8-DENG <> Georgetown-6'9-HARRINGTON <> Thornwood-6'11-CURRY* </center>


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

A must win game for us at home.

Bulls 98

GS 86

Ben 22


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The Warriors will further regret low balling the Bulls on Curry and Eddy goes for 25 and the Bulls roll by 12 Bulls win, 85-73


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I've got to go with something along the lines of

Bulls- 91

Warriors-87


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

not sure if j-rich is missing the game, he missed the last two games with sprained ankle. this has to be a sure win. just make sure eddy gets enough passes in paint.

bulls 95
warriors 87

_Boxscore_
curry 20/6
chandler 7/10/5blks
deng 18/6/5
hinrich 15/5/8
gordon 20/3/3

fisher 12/3/5
claxton 8/1/6
murphy 15/15
robinson 12/2
dunleavy 11/5/2

*PS:are you taping the game spongyfungy ?*


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

I will be interested in seeing NBA tonight and ESPN if we get a win here, 14-18 looks good.

Deng and Hinrich have very favorable matchups that I would like to see exploited. Eddy, Harrinhgto0n, and Tyson need to stay on C-Rob and Murphy, they are very effective from the outside and we seem to get killed by sharp shooting bigs.
If richardson doesn't play we should definitly win.

Bulls 99
GS 83


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Bulls 96
GS 93

Richardson 38 points

Chandler 18 boards


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

If richardson is out tonight we will roll over them i feel. If not the game will probally be within five points either way. I sure as hell hope he is out tonight.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hopefully Jason Richardson doesn't play tonight. He missed last night's blow out loss to Toronto. In his place, GS started Calbert Cheaney. I like that matchup for any of our guys. He played 30+ minutes last night so look for Pietrus to get a lot of PT (somewhere Rlucas is excited). 

The Cliff Robinson-Curry matchup concerns me from our defensive standpoint. Cliff can really force Eddy out on the perimeter with his ability to hit the open J (he made 4 out of 6 3's last night). A key will be for Eddy to abuse GS early inside and force them to bring Foyle off of the bench.

This team doesn't seem like such an imposing matchup as they did a couple years ago when they had Arenas, Jamison and Dampier on the team.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Does anyone know for sure if Jason Richardson is playing? That would help matters alot.

Warriors have a very unimpressive defense, and that's been a formula for a Bulls win most games this year. Cliff Robinson loves to torch the Bulls for some reason, and Troy Murphy's outside shooting is also dangerous. If we contain Cliff and Troy though, I don't see how we can screw this one up. 

Bulls - 102
Warriors - 90

Definitely a must-win...we can't slide against these weaker teams, or we're done for.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> Does anyone know for sure if Jason Richardson is playing? That would help matters alot.


Basically every place still says he is day to day. We will probally know for sure within an hour or so. Fox sports has these probable starting line-ups for tonight.

Warriors - F Mike Dunleavy, F Murphy, C Robinson, G Calbert Cheaney, G Speedy Claxton. Bulls - F Harrington, F Deng, C Eddy Curry, G Hinrich, G Chris Duhon.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> so look for Pietrus to get a lot of PT (somewhere Rlucas is excited).


 And if Pietrus scores 20 points look for police to find Rlucas dead in his house or appartment sitting on his couch with a huge smile on his face and one hand down his pants. lol jk. Having alittle fun here. Pietrus 10 points in a loss tonite. 

Bulls 100
Warriors 92.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

the warriors share a lot in common with the pre-renaissance Bulls. They hang right in there with most teams for 30-40 minutes per game, but have one or two absolutely brutal stretches where they can't make a shot OR stop the other team. Yesterday against Toronto they went from being tied to being down 20 in what seemed like a few seconds.

Richardson is the lynchpin to that team. He's a borderline star now, and they relied very heavily on him to get things done down the stretch. If he's out tonight, we should be able to pull out a win in the 4th quarter without too much stress. If he's there and healthy, our undersized guards and/or Deng will have to step up and force him to miss a few shots. Luckily the Warriors' defense is still pretty porous, so we should be able to execute against them. 

Thinking...err, typing aloud, I wonder who the Warriors will turn to if Gordon starts warming up in the 2nd half. Claxton is the only one even close to being as quick as he is, but Pietrus, with his superior lateral quickness and long arms, would probably bother Ben the most if he can avoid the fouls.

if Richardson plays:
Bulls 101
Warriors 96

if he doesn't:
Bulls 105
Warriors 89

We're playing too well for me to predict a loss, even though this one kind of makes me nervous due to the fact that it "looks" like a W on paper and we're liable to be overconfident again.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Just heard on the news richardson is out tonight.:yes:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> Just heard on the news richardson is out tonight.:yes:


:rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :rbanana: :jump: 

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> And if Pietrus scores 20 points look for police to find Rlucas dead in his house or appartment sitting on his couch with a huge smile on his face and one hand down his pants. .


:laugh: :laugh:  By the way, where has RLucas been?


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Im going to the game tonight in my usual last row seats. 

Bulls- 103
Warriors- 88

Curry- 26 pts
Gordon- 20 pts
Hinrich- 15 pts 9 asts


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> 
> 
> And if Pietrus scores 20 points look for police to find Rlucas dead in his house or appartment sitting on his couch with a huge smile on his face and one hand down his pants. lol jk. Having alittle fun here. Pietrus 10 points in a loss tonite.
> ...


LOL :laugh: 

this post actually made me laugh!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls 117
Warriors 88

Eddy Curry 50 points 12 rebounds

You heard it here first.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon will flourish tonight...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

^ I'm bound to predict it right one of these times and then I'll look like a genious.

But Kirk, Eddy, Deng, and Gordon all play good games.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BabyBlueSlugga7</b>!
> Bulls 117
> Warriors 88
> 
> ...


Like i said before, someone has a hard on for curry.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

any audio around the net?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

boston smashing the magic at home!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

two turnover already


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

anyone know of a link where i can find audio?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

too much turnovers early...


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Can I get a update.... CSN is killin me.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>OziBull</b>!
> anyone know of a link where i can find audio?


unfortunately i think you need to have that nba audio pass thing.

got the comcast chicago homer feed on the league pass tonight. lol @ red kerr with the surgical mask at the open - dore has a cold. 

hilarious bulls car raffle commerical with kirk giving the thumbs up as they drive away. i love seeing the out of market local tv spots - i am a geek. 

yikes, did you see the gash on kirk's hand from the celtics game? he said it was "just a scratch". lol.

wow. nice ball movement ending with the eddy dunk.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if we keep shooting good we will win easily


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> if we keep shooting good we will win easily


Agree, their defense is awful. Also, since richardson is out it seems like no contest to me.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

what andres smoking???2 to's already


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Put big o back in!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

I have decided the nick name ''giant killer'' is very lame.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nocioni looks like he is forcing his shots,his moves are too out of control sometimes.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

Score?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

So...Philly about to go down, so if we win tonight, Wednesdays matchup (which I will be at!) will be for the lead for the 8th spot in the East.

Oh wait those pesky Celtics won tonight too. I'm not really worried about them though.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

calm down....


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Yeesh, ESPN.com says 37-36 Bulls. I'm going over to the local watering hole to watch the game since I don't have CSN


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

any updates? this courtside live is so annoying


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on Eddy rebound!!! 2 boards he gives up results in G-state draining a 3. 16 mins played, 1 rebound.

This game is ours. It would be totally embarrassing if we blow this game.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

hate to say that but if we continue to put them back on the game all the time with stupid turnovers , we are doomed to loose in the end.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Ciff Robinson is playing like die hard!!! Still can nail that 3pt...


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

are u kidding me...another strike in the end...........ohh goshh


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

awful last 5 secs of game, Hinrich misses 2 FTs, then Pietrus drains a 3...

quarter ends with Bulls up by 1... should be 6... damn


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

damn Pietrus with the buzzer beater.

49-48 bulls @ the half.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

this kind of play makes me so angry...


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

If I'm Skiles, Nocioni will be glue on the bench for the 2nd half.

Gordon is giving a piss poor effort right now. I would give him 3-4 mins to prove himself in the 2nd half. If he continues to suck, he can comfort Nocioni on the bench.


----------



## MurcieUno (Dec 16, 2004)

I still have a feeling were gonna really open it up in the second half...


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

O continue to carry us


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

we are playing to erratic..need to spark on the offense and on the defense.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

why skiles benched deng ?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

3 minutes and we are in the penalty!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

whats up with tis refs...?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 3 minutes and we are in the penalty!!!!


Seven damn fouls in three and a half minutes. Now that is just pathetic.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

It seems the refs are p/o'd at Skiles so they are keeping GS in the game with ticky-tack fouls. This is so bush league it's ridiculous!!!


:banghead:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> 3 minutes and we are in the penalty!!!!


This game it seems more like the players faults instead of the refs. Alot of stupid fouls have been given today.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

Eddy's 4th personal foul already?

Eddy's been averaging almost 4 fouls a game this season. Assuming we resign him this summer, Bulls staff priority on Eddy gotta be to reduce his number of personal foul. I think Eddy slowly got it, but he won't be effective as long as his averaging 4 fouls a game at such a short time.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man 8 fouls too early....we gonna need our bench...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

it's hard to believe our lead keeps increasing considering our foul situation right now...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nica 19footer from tyson!!!!!,i think he has that shot,he should shoot it though more often


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man 8 fouls too early....we gonna need our bench...


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nica 19footer from tyson!!!!!,i think he has that shot,he should shoot it though more often


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yeah, lots of stupid fouls by the bulls 

othella >> "nothing"

pike finally earning his keep

32-17 bulls edge in rebounds

skiles needs to get over himself and put deng and ben back in the game

and i  kirk

:grinning:


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

nica 19footer from tyson!!!!!,i think he has that shot,he should shoot it though more often


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Man, if Tyson Chandler perfects that Eddy Curry style jump hook he did previously.... it can be unstoppable, especially at his height. I wish he can perfect it.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

basically our third string guys are taking over very nicely!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

holy cow, what a 3rd...

i've got tickets to WED's game against Philly too... cant wait


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

is luol hurt?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> nica 19footer from tyson!!!!!,i think he has that shot,he should shoot it though more often


He looks awkward every shot he shoots.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Nice mood on our team....They are surely having fun!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>greekbullsfan</b>!
> is luol hurt?


Bad defense and a turnover is the reason for him sitting.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm pretty sure it's going to be another win tonight.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i hate derek fisher


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> I'm pretty sure it's going to be another win tonight.


Pretty nice that we will be over .500 at home after this game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> I'm pretty sure it's going to be another win tonight.


your going out on a limb with us being up 15+ points in the 4th... :|


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Has skiles lost confidence in Gordon, because i have not seen him since late in the second quarter. THis game is turning into a blow out and yet no Gordon. I know he shot 2-6 but if thats not that bad, and it cant be Fouls because they but Duhon back in with 5 fouls. What the hell is going on here. I love the bulls and iam glad that they are winning, but heck iam not all that interested in seeing Pike, and Griff play more then Gordon.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Bad defense and a turnover is the reason for him sitting.



for so long?and where is ben?


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the only reasonable excuse for benching our best players now, is to rest them.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont want to hear about Turnovers and Bad Defense, because Tyson and Curry lead the team in Turnovers and yet they play alot more minutes then Ben. and Gordon has not played bad defense at all tonite, dont want to hear that.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> the only reasonable excuse for benching our best players now, is to rest them.


Why is hinrich still out there though.? If they want to rest players should have they not want to rest their workhorse? sigh, Hinrich out Noci in. sigh.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

skiles user your mind...only 1 point scored in this quarter....put somebody who can score now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>thebizkit69u</b>!
> I dont want to hear about Turnovers and Bad Defense, because Tyson and Curry lead the team in Turnovers and yet they play alot more minutes then Ben. and Gordon has not played bad defense at all tonite, dont want to hear that.


Who was talking about gordon's defense?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Put Ben Gordon in, Duhon ****in sucks


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> your going out on a limb with us being up 15+ points in the 4th... :|


I mean c'mon if our team is as good as we thought, this game is suppose to be an instant win.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

0-9 shooting, and still no Gordon. I hope the bulls lose if Skiles is going to pull something like this. Its allready a 9-1 run golden State. Duhon i love the guy , but man is he a black hole offensively.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ha, I love that our first instinct as to why guys are sitting is punishment. It's been a while since our automatic assumption would be "well, we're up big, time to bring on the scrubs."


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

i hate skiles!!!!!!!!!what he´s doing!!!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Did you really think the hot shooting was going to last all game?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Alright, Skiles better make some changes after this timeout....

IF HE DOESN'T, ....... :upset: :upset:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TwinkieTowers</b>!
> Did you really think the hot shooting was going to last all game?


I wasnt expecting 35 pts the 3rd qtr and 0 the 4th...


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

1 point this quarter...:dead: 
This lineup makes no sense at all.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

True, Skiles can be an ******* sometimes with his lineup. We need Ben and Deng


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This is so stupid.! What the hell has Gordon done? All gordon has done in his rookie season was save Skiles *** from being fired. There is no reason and i mean no reason Gordon should still be sitting. Just because Duhon scored 5 points in 24 seconds doesnt mean the guy is gonna start shooting well. Iam just out of words, i dont know what the hell is this guy thinking. So what if GOrdon isnt shooting 80% let the man play!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Wow Bulls 0-12 FG in the fourth

Talk about the players slacking

I wonder if we could remain scoreless for 5:45


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

WHY THE **** IS DUHON STILL IN!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

the fact is skiles is trying to put his ego above the team...he should not take our go to guys for so long to supposily teach them a lesson.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

He's going to Eddy in crunchtime 4th quarter and Eddy can't produce.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Scott Skiles should run the plays, Jim Boylan should run the lineup rotations (He did a good job as an interim coach against Memphis)

There are so many shots that Duhon is passing up that Ben Gordon can hit.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Skiles NBA that we could beat teams by playing only for 3 quarters

This is like the New Orleans game


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

This is a joke, this **** would never work against a team like Miami, or the pistons. This is a joke. How the hell is sitting our best players going to get them prepared for the playoffs. I dont even care if they win tonite, this is pissing me off.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls are about ready to win 10 of their last 13 games!

Fire Paxson!

Fire Skiles!

Blow up the team!


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Mind games by Skiles

He wants Gordon&Deng fired up for the game against the Sixers on *Winsday*


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Don't get so tense. The defense is keeping them from actually tying the game.


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

Users Browsing Forum: (MagillaGorilla, Philo, Rhyder, Big_CKansas, DaBullz, TwinkieTowers, rwj333, popeye12, nelmsy, RSP83, unBULLievable, thebizkit69u, BullDurf, Mr. Roger's Cardigan, jnrjr79, lister333, visionary432, KwaZulu, lou4gehrig, JPBulls, VincentVega, greekbullsfan, elias03, Illstate2, ogbullzfan, mr.ankle20, Jayhawk12, ~~~, El Chapu, OziBull, Bulls4Life)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man...he surely put gs into the game again


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Bulls are about ready to win 10 of their last 13 games!
> 
> Fire Paxson!
> ...


People are not happy whether the bulls are winning or losing. Some people never seem to be pleased.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

O my gosh, Eddie missed a shot. Time to dump him Nestorevic plus filler.

And wait, Nocioni hit a shot. Time to give him a $10 mil contract.

You guys are priceless sometimes. Skiles and the players are damned (by you) if they do, and damned if they don't.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Bulls are currently 0.5 games out of the 8 th playoff.We are behind Boston&Philly by half a game.

Winsday's schedule

[email protected]
[email protected]


:yes:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I dont care if the bulls win the next 20 games in a row, skiles is taking a risk by not playing Gordon, The guy needs to play to get better. I dont see how sitting on the bench will get this guy prepared for when they really need him. Stupid Coaching STUPID STUPID STUPID. scoring only 3 fgs in an entire quarter is a ****ing joke!


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Mind games by Skiles
> 
> He wants Gordon&Deng fired up for the game against the Sixers on *Winsday*



hey buddy!!!!!!!!where have u been?And i was wondering why we can't score!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kirk really takes some stupid *** fouls.


And honestly, what has Ben Gordon done to be in the dog house? Pike just made a horrible ****in pass, if that was Ben.... he'd be yanked.


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

worst coach of the year: skiles


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

picture this....our guys are with 5 our 4 fous...if thiss game goes to ot we are very shorthanded.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lol, this is unbeliavable... murphy for 3

6 pt game


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles' ******* rotation and lack of making changes when it was so clear we needed one in the 4th quarter has brought the Warriors back in the game. Its only a 6 pt game with 2 minutes left. 

Honestly, Skiles runs some great plays but his rotation and maybe even his gametime management is ****!!!


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i think skiles is asking to lose the ****ing game, put someone productive and clutch like gordon and deng. you ****ing moron.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

Skiles is pushing his luck by having a bunch of non-scorers out there for the whole friggin quarter.

Pike should sit no doubt. Ben should be in and so should Deng. :upset:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow Great Coaching by skiles wow, i mean hes a ****ing genious. omFG wow the man is so damn smart, he benches his best players, and saw his team blow a 20 point lead into a 6 point lead. :allhail: Praise this guy, hes Coach of the year. WOw iam so glad we have such a smart coach.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

1:47 left 6 point ball game 89-83 Bulls

Currently we are outscored 18-5 in the 4th quarter

Anything is possible now


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i hope skiles dies.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

GOD only an 8 point lead and no change in the lineup, GOD whats going on!?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

knee

jerk


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Another test for the youngsters. I like it.

Skiles indeed suc*s.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

Nocioni did not bring the ball up the floor i am shocked. 

Duhon hits the three, bulls up by 11.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

o man !!!!i wish i could be a next to skiles right now...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

11 point lead!~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fire everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Way to go Duhon.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

chandler tip in was huge

duhon's 3 is the dagger


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> knee
> 
> jerk


If Golden State had been a little bit better we could have lost.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Got to love the Bulls..

they are killing the Warriors.

Tyson with a huge offensive tip in.

Nocioni then stelas it from Claxton..resuls in a duhon 3 pointer

GAME OVER


----------



## elias03 (Nov 8, 2003)

i still ****ing hate him, he really pissed me off. i always defended that bum to all my friends and brother but now hes an idiot. we better go on a 20 game win streak for me to jump on his bandwagon. **** you skiles, you piece of ****.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Stupid coaching has been part of 10 wins in 13 games, and you are upset? Go and be a Grizzly fan for a while a remember what it was like the last few years here. BE grateful man, we're WINNING DAMN IT!!!!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

someone (spongy?) please post the skiles postgame and his "explanation" for why ben and luol were benched the entire 2nd half. coach of the year? lol, i think not.



duhon! wtf!


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Talk about LUCK. Imagine If Skiles dumb moves did not work and the bulls lost. FIRED is all i would have said.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, the Warriors did not foul? I would have fouled Duhon right when he got the ball, he is not a good FT shooter.

Bad coaching by the Warriors coach, whoever the hell that is.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

maybe sth else is going on?for example a trade????or injuries??????(i hope not)


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

man!!! he almos blew this one....


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Should Harrington start when AD returns (probably wednesday)?


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Skiles want sto show that as long as you keep playing Defense you stay in the game

Warrioirs in the second half

8-35 FG

not even 25%


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Dumb luck? You sound like you want us to lose!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, what do you know? The Bulls withstand a run once again.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

We win 10 of the last 13 and people want to throw the coach off a bridge. This coming from one of the worst NBA teams of the better part of the last decade, no less.

Knee.

Jerk.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> i still ****ing hate him, he really pissed me off. i always defended that bum to all my friends and brother but now hes an idiot. we better go on a 20 game win streak for me to jump on his bandwagon. **** you skiles, you piece of ****.


I'm sure your feelings about him will keep him up all night.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Right on Vince!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Skiles want sto show that as long as you keep playing Defense you stay in the game
> 
> Warrioirs in the second half
> ...


Bingo.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> Should Harrington start when AD returns (probably wednesday)?


Feed the hot hand in my opinion.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

That we win doesn't change the fact that his rotations are horrible.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

a W is a W


above .500 at home... 6-5

go bulls


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

yeah i wanna hear this...he´s explanations about benching deng and gordon..


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Wow, the Warriors did not foul? I would have fouled Duhon right when he got the ball, he is not a good FT shooter.
> 
> Bad coaching by the Warriors coach, whoever the hell that is.


Mike Montgomery who I'm sure wishes he were still at Stanford.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> That we win doesn't change the fact that his rotations are horrible.


Perhaps, but what about his defensive coaching/strategy?


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> We win 10 of the last 13 and people want to throw the coach off a bridge. This coming from one of the worst NBA teams of the better part of the last decade, no less.
> 
> Knee.
> ...


The Bulls are winning in spite of Skiles. You can hardly pick any W and say "Thanks God the Bulls had Skiles on the bench".


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>~~~</b>!
> 
> 
> Feed the hot hand in my opinion.


Seems like we're all suffering from Rick Brunsonitis.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> We win 10 of the last 13 and people want to throw the coach off a bridge. This coming from one of the worst NBA teams of the better part of the last decade, no less.
> 
> Knee.
> ...


 What you dont understand is that skiles is still treating this team like a team that has lost 10 of its last 13, iam happy this team is playing well, but you also have to have confidence in players like Deng and Gordon who without them i heavily doubt they would have won 10 of 13.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> a W is a W
> 
> 
> ...


They are 10-9 at home.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

If you guys can't stand it when the Bulls WIN like this then why do you inflict all this on yourselves, and us?


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> If Golden State had been a little bit better we could have lost.


If we had been a little better against Dallas, New Jersey and Philly, we would have three more wins.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

you have to treat your players like professionals not children in the kindengarden.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

We got our second four game winning streak in less than a month a people are furious.

About Deng&Gordon it's just the tough love the rookies get.

Play defense cut down the turnovers and you stay in.IT'S that SIMPLE!!!

Now I fully expect Deng&Gordon to come READY to PLAY against Philly.


4 game winning streak :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Perhaps, but what about his defensive coaching/strategy?


I'll take the bad with the good. Can you explain why Ben and Luol didn't play?

Luol perhaps because of turnovers. Ben only played 11 minutes though.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Like Bill Cartright who couldn't get much of anything out of them? But they liked him!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> I'll take the bad with the good. Can you explain why Ben and Luol didn't play?
> ...


Don't really know about gordon but i do know deng made a foul and skiles looked furious with him and benched him right away. Early on in the third quarter.


----------



## KwaZulu (Jul 7, 2003)

Skiles tough love is part of why this team is moving forward. Enjoy it for as far as he can take us.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich now putting up 16/4/7/1.5 steals on 41% FG and 36% 3PT.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> If we had been a little better against Dallas, New Jersey and Philly, we would have three more wins.


What's your point? Skiles let our lead drop from 20 to 6, for what? It seemed highly uneccesary. 

I only demand perfection.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Does anyone else think the reason Skiles benched Gordon for the rest of the game was so he could get some rest for ALLEN IVERSON and the 76ers?

As for Deng, he started the 3rd qtr, played 1 min, and Skiles pulled him, after they went on that huge run in the 3rd he probably figured to just let Deng rest for the Philly game as well...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls are winning in spite of Skiles. You can hardly pick any W and say "Thanks God the Bulls had Skiles on the bench".


Yeah, and somehow Tim Floyd and Bill Cartwright would actually lead this year's Bulls team to the same record...


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

I swear some of you posters just want to B*tch and moan about things. We got the W. I can care less if Gordon and Deng didnt get minutes. 

Bunch of complaining women in this thread. You guys will never be happy.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

better be prepared fo 76ers on wednesday....we have to play regular all four quarters...


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Mind boggling. Fire Skiles??? I'm not a big fan of Skiles, but he was <b>completely</b> justified to bench Deng and Gordon. Both looked out of it, and as evidenced by the W, it was the right move. 

BTW, Gordon has looked rather subpar in the last few games. Hope he's not hitting the wall.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Skiles in the postgame conference says, "Ben Gordon couldn't play in the second half, I'm not sure why"


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>remlover</b>!
> I swear some of you posters just want to B*tch and moan about things. We got the W. I can care less if Gordon and Deng didnt get minutes.
> 
> Bunch of complaining women in this thread. You guys will never be happy.


I don't think it's unfair to say that his game management is baffling. We obviously can't comment on the teaching aspect because we don't witness it.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> That we win doesn't change the fact that his rotations are horrible.


How about we put a positive spin on this...Ben and Luol both got some big rest, and we still won the game in the process. I'm not sure what was going on there exactly...I do know Luol had 3 pretty bad turnovers today, and Ben didn't really have it going right away either. And man, was that one of the ugliest 4th quarters I've ever seen. But that was still some impressive defense by the Bulls nonetheless. If anything, this shows us that defense can win games just as easily as offense (would you rather be the Celtics and give up over 100 pts in 12 consecutive games?). Very nice games by Tyson and Othella...another great game by Kirk...and I finally get a chance to give Nocioni a compliment when he hit those 2 big shots near the end to seal the deal. Again, that wasn't a pretty game, but I'll take it. I'm just thrilled to see the Bulls at 14-18...who would've thunk it?

:yes:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Skiles just said "Ben couldn't go back in the 2nd half." Sounded like it was something injury related. But... OH MY GOD FIRE SKILES!!!!!11


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

Gordon was hurt?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon was hurt?


Yeah, Skiles hurt his feelings.

Maybe he has a little injury.

Remember, minus Gordon, the Bulls built a 19 point lead; those same players had their lead reduced down to 6.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Frankensteiner</b>!
> Skiles just said "Ben couldn't go back in the 2nd half." Sounded like it was something injury related. But... OH MY GOD FIRE SKILES!!!!!11


are u serious... man I wanted to see Gordon live and in person on WED... damn it-- hope to god it isn't serious... hopefully he just jawed off at skiles or something in the locker room...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think it's unfair to say that his game management is baffling. We obviously can't comment on the teaching aspect because we don't witness it.


How about every single player happened to go cold the fourth quarter. Still, the defense came though.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yodurk</b>!
> 
> 
> How about we put a positive spin on this...Ben and Luol both got some big rest, and we still won the game in the process. I'm not sure what was going on there exactly...I do know Luol had 3 pretty bad turnovers today, and Ben didn't really have it going right away either. And man, was that one of the ugliest 4th quarters I've ever seen. But that was still some impressive defense by the Bulls nonetheless. If anything, this shows us that defense can win games just as easily as offense (would you rather be the Celtics and give up over 100 pts in 12 consecutive games?). Very nice games by Tyson and Othella...another great game by Kirk...and I finally get a chance to give Nocioni a compliment when he hit those 2 big shots near the end to seal the deal. Again, that wasn't a pretty game, but I'll take it. I'm just thrilled to see the Bulls at 14-18...who would've thunk it?
> ...


Boooooooo. Fine, okay.
 

You know, if you think about it, this is *the* perfect team for Skiles. It's a young team that he gets to teach and exert his will on. And he also has complete support from his GM. I doubt he could be successful any other way.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>lister333</b>!
> Gordon was hurt?


Nothing like flying off the handle before finding out what actually happened.

Skiles has this team playing defense, sharing the ball, running great sets, and (most importantly) winning. There’s also the matter of making Eddy Curry into more than just a corpse. But he gets no credit for any of it. 

He’s a great coach. Period.


----------



## deranged40 (Jul 18, 2002)

Look at it this way, since the horrible opening 9 game stretch, this Bulls team is 14-7, with a 66.7 winning percentage, and playing some of the best defense in the league. Not too shabby eh?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

We're 8-9 vs the West.

Mind boggling. We've beaten some good West teams too, on top of the stinkers.


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

if duhon got his 6th foul , skiles would put f.williams in?


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

Nobody rests rookies for a game two days away. It sure looked like some players were being punished. There was very little emotion on the Bulls bench when they made big plays in the 4th quarter. After Duhon's three I think there was only one guy who jumped off the bench.

But with the success Skiles has had with this group, he deserves some slack. Players have snapped back from this kind of treatment in the past and played very well in later games. Tonight's situation seemed a little more extreme than those in the past, but winning cures a lot of ills. Again I think Skiles has to get the benefit of the doubt here. I don't know if there are many (or possibly any) coaches in this league who could have gotten this team to play defense this well.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

Gordon had a minor back sprain according to the Score..it doesn't sound serious though


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> are u serious... man I wanted to see Gordon live and in person on WED... damn it-- hope to god it isn't serious... hopefully he just jawed off at skiles or something in the locker room...


On ESPN 1000 they said the trainers were icing Ben's back down. He was too hurt to go back in when Skiles asked him to.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> On ESPN 1000 they said the trainers were icing Ben's back down. He was too hurt to go back in when Skiles asked him to.


Who cares???!!!!

Fire Skiles!


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

geez. Skiles puts in a lineup that takes the team from a 50-49 deficit to a 20+ point advantage, and people are furious with him because he allowed the same guys to close the game out? Deng and Gordon probably would have been totally ice cold if he'd put them back in in the 4th, and the guys who were playing totally put the clamps down on GS.

Mountains out of molehills. We all know that Skiles is a fan of Ben and Luol. They'll be back on the floor next game. We won the freaking game and have only our 2nd win streak of more than 3 games since 19-freaking-98. It also happens to be the 2nd such streak in less than a month. Gee, we better fire the coach. Too much prosperity could ruin the young guys.

edit: didn't see the updates on Gordon. is it still Skiles's fault?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Nobody rests rookies for a game two days away. It sure looked like some players were being punished. There was very little emotion on the Bulls bench when they made big plays in the 4th quarter. After Duhon's three I think there was only one guy who jumped off the bench.


C'Mon Dan...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>El Chapu</b>!
> 
> 
> The Bulls are winning in spite of Skiles. You can hardly pick any W and say "Thanks God the Bulls had Skiles on the bench".


??


Where did the defensive intensity come from?


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>elias03</b>!
> i hope skiles dies.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> geez. Skiles puts in a lineup that takes the team from a 50-49 deficit to a 20+ point advantage, and people are furious with him because he allowed the same guys to close the game out? Deng and Gordon probably would have been totally ice cold if he'd put them back in in the 4th, and the guys who were playing totally put the clamps down on GS.
> 
> Mountains out of molehills. We all know that Skiles is a fan of Ben and Luol. They'll be back on the floor next game. We won the freaking game and have only our 2nd win streak of more than 3 games since 19-freaking-98. It also happens to be the 2nd such streak in less than a month. Gee, we better fire the coach. Too much prosperity could ruin the young guys.
> ...


THANK YOU...you said it better than I did. Don't look now, but Philly lost tonight (unfortunately Boston won)...we're only a 1/2 game or so away from the #8 seed in the East. Hell ya!


----------



## Dan Rosenbaum (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> Nobody rests rookies for a game two days away. It sure looked like some players were being punished. There was very little emotion on the Bulls bench when they made big plays in the 4th quarter. After Duhon's three I think there was only one guy who jumped off the bench.
> 
> But with the success Skiles has had with this group, he deserves some slack. Players have snapped back from this kind of treatment in the past and played very well in later games. Tonight's situation seemed a little more extreme than those in the past, but winning cures a lot of ills. Again I think Skiles has to get the benefit of the doubt here. I don't know if there are many (or possibly any) coaches in this league who could have gotten this team to play defense this well.


Is this an anti-Skiles post? I guess according to GB it is. You do realize that Skiles was born in my hometown. I guess calling him one of the best defensive coaches in the league is not enough for you.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>unBULLievable</b>!
> Gordon had a minor back sprain according to the Score..it doesn't sound serious though


ok. that suffices for me. with deng i figured it was the foul in the first minute of the third.

just wanted to know what was up. 

 

great job to hang on to win.

would have been good if the BULLS ANNOUNCERS had been on top of this situation with ben - did anyone hear them say anything about this during the game? dore and kerr were too busy trolling for ice cream. man those guys really suck. 



:laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Where is this anti-Skiles sentiment coming from?

Skiles postgame : uhh I don't remember too much. I was in the car but basically he said Ben is being looked at in the trainers room. When asked to play he said he couldn't. 

Skiles does NOT want too many accolades for his players right now. yes they are doing well but he doesn't want them to be satisfied with this right now. He's been asked "oh who should be in the all-star game etc..." but he wants them focused with the task at hand. 

When he had the young scorers on the floor they were playing terribly so he had to get the vets on the floor. They went with a defensive team (Pike, Griffin, Othella, Nocioni and Duhon) down the stretch.

He commended Griffin and Duhon for their good charge taking skills.

If Skiles was watching this game on TV, he'd want to turn it off. According to him, both teams played terribly but at least we are winning these games.

Something's wrong with his back. hopefully it's not a chronic injury. I thought okafor would be the Uconn boy with the back problems.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Othella Harrington is taking advantage of his time in the starting lineup. 

Harrington recorded a season high for the second straight game with 20 points and added a career-best five assists as the Chicago Bulls won their fourth straight game, a 94-85 victory over the Golden State Warriors. 

Starting in place of the injured Antonio Davis, Harrington scored 14 points in the first half, which ended with the Bulls holding a 49-48 lead. 

Golden State moved ahead on a pair of free throws by Mike Dunleavy Jr. to open the second half, but Kirk Hinrich gave Chicago the lead for good, 51-50, with a jumper on the other end, igniting a 9-0 spurt. 

Harrington found rookie Chris Duhon for a 3-pointer and, after another basket by Duhon, made it 58-50 with a 10-footer with 9 1/2 minutes to play. 

The Bulls made 68 percent (15-of-22) of their shots in the period, using a 19-5 run late in the quarter to take an 84-65 advantage into the final 12 minutes. Harrington did a little bit of everything during the burst, contributing four points, two steals and a rebound. 

The Bulls went cold in the final period, missing their first 13 shots. The Warriors got within 89-83 on a 3-pointer by Troy Murphy with just under two minutes to go, but Tyson Chandler and Duhon scored five consecutive points to ensure the win. 

Speedy Claxton scored 24 points and Dunleavy added 19 for Golden State, which shot just 33 percent (25-of-76) and lost for the sixth straight game without leading scorer Jason Richardson. 

Chicago has not allowed 100 points for the 19th consecutive outing, the longest current streak in the NBA. _


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mizenkay</b>!
> _
> Chicago has not allowed 100 points for the 19th consecutive outing, the longest current streak in the NBA. _


:headbang:


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

I was at the game and it was ugly. When the Bulls had 85 with 8 minutes left we were sure we'd get Big Macs... But the Bulls won so its cool. The Bulls current record when I'm there is 3-5. But I havent gotten a damn big mac yet.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dan Rosenbaum</b>!
> 
> Is this an anti-Skiles post?


No, it wasn't.

But it was a rush to judgement, IMHO.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FrankTheTank</b>!
> But I havent gotten a damn big mac yet.


You Poor Baby. :boohoo: :nah: 



> But it was a rush to judgement, IMHO.


It sure seemed like something Skiles would do. And he has a history of it. You can't really blame us for thinking it, can you? 

I was wrong, though. I'll admit it.


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> It sure seemed like something Skiles would do. And he has a history of it. You can't really blame us for thinking it, can you?
> 
> I was wrong, though. I'll admit it.


I think it's different when he's leaving the young guys on the bench in favor of a lineup that accrued a 20-point lead and played stifling defense, than it was in the past when we were getting hammered either way and the young guys might as well have been in there learning something. 

But you're right that there is a precedent for this type of move...just in a different context.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> You Poor Baby. :boohoo: :nah:


I know.. It totally sucks.:verysad:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ViciousFlogging</b>!
> 
> 
> I think it's different when he's leaving the young guys on the bench in favor of a lineup that accrued a 20-point lead and played stifling defense, than it was in the past when we were getting hammered either way and the young guys might as well have been in there learning something.
> ...


i said it a little earlier in the thread and i will say it again here for emphasis - wouldn't it have been, oh, i don't know, somewhat _professional_ of the bulls announcing team to find out what was up with gordon's back and why he wasn't playing in the second half. we didn't hear a single word about it. 

i swear, whoever that guy they have doing the sideline stuff is really horrible. at one point, they came back from commercial and he literally was standing there for 10 seconds before he realized he was on the air. hello, whatsyourname, you're on the air!

oh don't mind me, i am not really complaining too much, the bulls did win afterall. but that 4th quarter was frightening. would have been nice to know the real deal. 

:grinning:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

BTW - a little sidenote - we just passed Denver and the Suns own the 10th pick at the moment


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rwj333</b>!
> 
> 
> What's your point? Skiles let our lead drop from 20 to 6, for what? It seemed highly uneccesary.
> ...


GHEESH! I swear, if this board was up back in the glory days, some of you would have complained how those 10 losses blew an otherwise acceptable season...


----------

